# NYFA reviews?



## mpc38

So does anyone know where New York Film Academy ranks against schools like USC, NYU, etc? I would love to study at their London school.


----------



## Josh

NYFA is a trade school, whereas USC and NYU are universities. They're apples and oranges so it's hard to compare them, but you would get a more extensive education at a university and employers will usually hire a university graduate over a trade school graduate. I went to NYFA in high school and am currently enrolled at a university. The only program that NYFA runs that's anywhere near comparable to an undergrad or grad program would be their 1 year course, but it's still not quite on the same level.


----------



## Kartikey

Hi,
In response to your query.
I have been given to understand that NYFA works well for graduate students. So get some degree before joining it. As Josh has stated, it is not a good idea to treat it like your undergraduate degree; it is not.

NYFA, although not a university, is renowned for its facilities. A professor told me that you are given the camera on the first day of joining the institute. This means that they don't segregate theory and practicals. 
This is what I remember of NYFA. I have a question. Is NYFA commercial? Does an individual who likes "art" cinema picture himself within NYFA?


----------



## Ignis et Glacies

I was at the NYFA two-month filmmaking course, and I thought it was great. The equipment and facilities are very good (but be sure to check that all the equipment works when you rent it out), the teachers were for the most part exceptional, and you really do learn a lot. I think that the biggest practical difference (that isn't the price) between a university and the NYFA is the fact that a university has a selection process. At the NYFA, if you can pay you can play, which means that not everyone there is necessarily motivated or talented.


----------



## techie1902

I know this is kind of off topic but has anyone here attended NYFA's high school summer workshops? I'm hoping to attend one this summer but it looks like I'm only going to be able to attend a three week workshop...Does anyone know how the 3 week compares to the 4 or 6 week ones? Any other comments about the workshops?

"Gaff tape is like the force: it has a dark side, a light side, and it holds the universe together"


----------



## rebelx175

I realize this post was started almost a year ago, but I felt those reading this should be aware that NYFA also offers a 2 year MFA program that is comparable with USC, NYU, etc and offers the same degree they offer.

The difference with NYFA is that this is 2 years instead of 3-4+ years and it is a much more independent minded school, meaning you really get out what you put in. There are some things that need fixing, and the resources aren't the same as USC or NYU, but the teacher's are more involved and dedicated and the school has a good reputation within the industry.


----------



## hollyinexile

WARNING Avoid nyfa at all cost, unless you can't get into those ultra selective film school because of poor high school grades. NYFA has an open admission. they have good equipments, but facilities are just total crap. the heater fails in winter, and aircon break down in summer. they do not have sound stages or any high end editing systems. they have a very small recording room which they put inside a toilet (I'm serious). for the fee you pay, it's not worth it. AND the school DO NOT HAVE a good reputation within the industry. in fact it's a joke.... 

-From a former nyfa student who transferred out to more well known film school


----------



## Kbrebner

has anyone who's gone to NYFA had success getting a job after completion. I think the golden question with this school isn't the facilities or the teachers, but does it actually help you get a job when you're done?


----------



## Celesta

I was toying with an idea to enroll in NYFA for about a year, and one thing that stopped me was consistently contradicting reviews through all this time. Some are very good, some are convincingly bad. Let's say, I have not yet came across one single review or a job success story that came from a verifiable source.

One thing you need to know if you have not yet obtained an undergrad degree is that NYFA is not a certified university. The credits from NYFA will not be accepted by accredited universities. Whether they tell you you're getting MFA or whatever else, it is not official. It is a non-credit continuous education in the letter of the law.

I believe in NYU.


----------



## Bhavesh Purohit

Hello all,

I am a filmmaker from India. I have applied to NYFA (in LA) for their December discounted program. I found that one very interesting. In such a short time and for the price they have structured it, i think it is worth it. Can i have a second opinion?

Currently the cost is $2200 + $500 for the equipment cost, as they state on their website. I will get to make 3 short films according to the curriculum.

I just wanted to know, whether i have to incur additional costs for the production of these films or these costs are included in the fee. If yes, how much could be the additional costs for each production?

Usually all these costs are included in the program fee itself. Only additional costs could be if i need a set which needs to be rented out.

If there are any more hidden/extra costs which i may have to incur in NYFA please can anyone of you guide me through?

Thanks.


----------



## Vinay Sharma

I wanted to join a good Film making school in USA. All my research so far tells me that NYU, UCLA, USC are far better than NYFA...but the problem is: (1) my grades are not too good to guarantee an admission (2) i want to go for 1 year course instead of 3-4 year BFA or MFA, and as far as my knowledge is concerned, there are no short term courses offered in any of these universities.

Thus i see no option but to choose a private institute like NYFA where the criteria for admission is money, plus they offer courses to suit your convenience such as 1-2 year course and Evening courses.

Now somebody plz tell me there is a better option for me in this situation....


----------



## Willi

My roommate attended NYFA back around 2007. Whatever program that is around now is much better than what they had back then. She is an amazing 1st AD and turns down work.


----------



## studmuffin

I found this review by Pablo Herrero...



> Learning and studying about filmmaking at the New York Film Academy is a dream come true. I want to be a professional filmmaker because I like telling stories, picturing stories and making them come to life. Studying here gives me the possibility to learn about and practice filmmaking.
> 
> The teachers here teach us theory and give us hands-on opportunities to practice filmmaking. Teachers are always willing to help and make you better at what they are teaching us.
> 
> Before choosing to study at New York Film Academy, I decided to apply because other students talked to me about how they found the school to be a great place to learn. I recommend New York Film Academy to others searching for a school in this industry.


----------



## Charapito

techie1902 said:


> I know this is kind of off topic but has anyone here attended NYFA's high school summer workshops? I'm hoping to attend one this summer but it looks like I'm only going to be able to attend a three week workshop...Does anyone know how the 3 week compares to the 4 or 6 week ones? Any other comments about the workshops?
> 
> "Gaff tape is like the force: it has a dark side, a light side, and it holds the universe together"


I have an MFA in TV production from Brooklyn College at City University of New York. After spending 30 years dormant in the industry, I took NYFA's one-week film making course to distinguish between TV and movie jargon. I thought it was excellent. I needed to produce a one to two minute film project but was inspired to continue it to over nine minutes. It got me recognition in my local area and am now writing a script with their help to try to produce it. I think NYFA is an excellent option for those who want to learn film making. Some of the teachers are the best I have ever seen. The courses, one, two, four and six weeks are a continuous project. After the one week, you can continue to the second week, then the third fourth weeks. You pay as you go along. I strongly advise you take the one week film making workshop. If it sets well with you, continue with two, four or however many you want. If it doesn't set well, you have only paid one week and have saved a lot of money. Try it!


----------



## Chris W

Charapito said:


> I have an MFA in TV production from Brooklyn College at City University of New York. After spending 30 years dormant in the industry, I took NYFA's one-week film making course to distinguish between TV and movie jargon. I thought it was excellent. I needed to produce a one to two minute film project but was inspired to continue it to over nine minutes. It got me recognition in my local area and am now writing a script with their help to try to produce it. I think NYFA is an excellent option for those who want to learn film making. Some of the teachers are the best I have ever seen. The courses, one, two, four and six weeks are a continuous project. After the one week, you can continue to the second week, then the third fourth weeks. You pay as you go along. I strongly advise you take the one week film making workshop. If it sets well with you, continue with two, four or however many you want. If it doesn't set well, you have only paid one week and have saved a lot of money. Try it!


Which NYFA program did you attend? Can you provide a link? I'll add it to our Film School database and you can write a review for it there as well.


----------



## Charapito

One Week Online Film Making 





						Online Workshops | NYFA
					

NYFA offers workshops online for filmmaking, acting, photography, screenwriting, producing, musical theatre, documentary filmmaking, editing, broadcast journalism, 3D animation and VFX and game design. Learn more.



					www.nyfa.edu
				




15-Week Online Screenplay Story & Structure Workshop   
Study Screenplay Writing | New York Film Academy 

Both are excellent and well worth the money.    
​


----------



## Chris W

Charapito said:


> One Week Online Film Making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Workshops | NYFA
> 
> 
> NYFA offers workshops online for filmmaking, acting, photography, screenwriting, producing, musical theatre, documentary filmmaking, editing, broadcast journalism, 3D animation and VFX and game design. Learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nyfa.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-Week Online Screenplay Story & Structure Workshop
> Study Screenplay Writing | New York Film Academy
> 
> Both are excellent and well worth the money.
> ​


Thank you! I added the school to our short term film schools section - can you review the school on the page linked below:














 New York Film Academy (NYFA)


						Our various workshops and programs offer students the most intensive and comprehensive experiences possible as they immerse in hands-on courses in the visual and performing arts. The curriculum is designed for people with little or no experience as well as for those who wish to deepen their...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jan 4, 2022








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: United States


----------

